# Looking to buy small acerage in Oregon/Washington



## oregon (Oct 9, 2015)

1. 2-5 Acres
2. Zoned for 
- Homestead activity and small cabin/cabin style house and barn.
- Water availability for small scale gardening (fruit trees, vegetables etc)
- 2-6 goats, 2-4 sheep, 1-2 horses, chickens, turkey and ducks.​3. Eligible for financing from a Bank.
4. Within 200 Mile radius from Portland, OR.


----------



## ajthoma (Oct 31, 2012)

Kinda depends on how much you are looking to spend. We went looking last year. I wanted 2 - 5 acres and wanted an old mobile on it to tear down and build something smaller. Everything we looked at around Corvallis was $300K + and was was covered with restrictions to build 2000+ sq. ft. houses. Thought that maybe a "local" realtor might be the answer (not someone living in the big city who just showed us MLS stuff we could find on-line). Driving down the rural highway we found a realtor's sign. He knew someone who had wanted to sell a few years before but had taken it off the market. We got a deal on 25+ acres plus a partially completed house (it has a pond, spring and fruit trees galore). We spent just a tad more than we had anticipated for the 2 acres and the previous owners are around for us to ask advice. I would suggest going down the country roads and noting real estate agents from the area and asking them if they know of something that might be a deal/not listed at that time. Good luck.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Oregon, 

PM sent to your inbox.


----------



## oregon (Oct 9, 2015)

I think its a good idea to engage with a local realtor. I'm trying keep the cost $50-100k, not sure if any suitable property is available in that range.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

oregon said:


> 1. 2-5 Acres
> 2. Zoned for - Homestead activity and small cabin/cabin style house and barn.
> - Water availability for small scale gardening (fruit trees, vegetables etc)
> - 2-6 goats, 2-4 sheep, 1-2 horses, chickens, turkey and ducks.​3. Eligible for financing from a Bank.
> 4. Within 200 Mile radius from Portland, OR.


look at Packwood, Washington the area is nice.
:goodjob:


----------



## smidley (Jan 21, 2016)

ajthoma said:


> Kinda depends on how much you are looking to spend. We went looking last year. I wanted 2 - 5 acres and wanted an old mobile on it to tear down and build something smaller. Everything we looked at around Corvallis was $300K + and was was covered with restrictions to build 2000+ sq. ft. houses. Thought that maybe a "local" realtor might be the answer (not someone living in the big city who just showed us MLS stuff we could find on-line). Driving down the rural highway we found a realtor's sign. He knew someone who had wanted to sell a few years before but had taken it off the market. We got a deal on 25+ acres plus a partially completed house (it has a pond, spring and fruit trees galore). We spent just a tad more than we had anticipated for the 2 acres and the previous owners are around for us to ask advice. I would suggest going down the country roads and noting real estate agents from the area and asking them if they know of something that might be a deal/not listed at that time. Good luck.


I'm looking for something similar. Would you mind PMing me the contact info for the real estate agent you used?


----------

